# Maybe a stupid question....



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Can you keep CRS shrimp in a bowl? As in, will they do well, or is it cruel? I wouldn't want to do them harm.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I should add it would be large, at least 2 gallons


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Keri, 
I have a 1.5Gal tank from tetrawhisper that included an air-filter, but had to buy a small heater.
I have lots of baby crystal and cherry shrimps in there. Here are some pics. I'm using an iPhone so dont know if the pic will show.


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

While not impossible, it is not recommended unless you have enough filtration like a decent sponge filter, some type of heat source and nutrient rich soil like ada or florabase......


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

There is no stupid questions, if you are unsure or do not know ask, most people on this site are more than willing to share what they know. This is what I like about BCA.
Cheers


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IMO the only stupid question is the one left unasked.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I'm thinking of setting up a very small tank in the future for shrimp, I like the way so many of yours look! I have an 8g biocube but I think they will get sucked into the filter so I'm keeping my eyes open to new ideas.... I really want to do Something with that tank, dwarf puffers is my other idea but again, I think they might get sucked into the filter! I just love a tank that has all the equipment hidden away.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Love the tiny tank KM!


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

Maybe you can get a filter sponge to cover the filter intake for your biocube?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up a very small tank in the future for shrimp, I like the way so many of yours look! I have an 8g biocube but I think they will get sucked into the filter so I'm keeping my eyes open to new ideas.... I really want to do Something with that tank, dwarf puffers is my other idea but again, I think they might get sucked into the filter! I just love a tank that has all the equipment hidden away.


They will get sucked into the filter, it's a guarantee. Learned that one the hard way, you'd have to mod the inflow vents with mesh to prevent this from occuring.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

lamyfung said:


> Maybe you can get a filter sponge to cover the filter intake for your biocube?





effox said:


> They will get sucked into the filter, it's a guarantee. Learned that one the hard way, you'd have to mod the inflow vents with mesh to prevent this from occuring.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


I could do that.... right now it's running as a SW QT tank, empty except for sand, some LR and a bit of Chaeto so I could do it after it is cleaned up? What kind of mesh would be best?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The Fluval Ebi is a great tank for shrimp, by the way. (7.9 gallons)

I have 3 small shrimp tanks right now, each 2.5 gallons. They're heated and planted but not filtered. I do a partial water change nearly every day, which is very easy as I prepare one bucket of water and use it for all 3 tanks. Two of the tanks belong to another BCA member who is on vacation, so I'm following his shrimp-keeping method.

All of my shrimp are easy to care for: blue pearl shrimp, cherry shrimp, and Sunkist orange shrimp.

I have also set up a .9 Marina betta cube as a shrimp summer camp. It's also heated and planted but not filtered. So far, though, I haven't put any shrimp into it.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

The 'ebi' is very tempting!!


----------

